# Shalimar Bridge



## jred (Sep 20, 2015)

This is a week old report due to some busy work schedule and also my initial post. Been on here reading a while just joined though.

Shalimar Bridge
Date: 09 Sep
Time: 5:00 am
Weather: 75 deg Clear
Winds: NE 5-7mph
Bait/lure: 7/8 ounce Gold w/ red head Gotcha
Fish: 8 Spanish Mackerel 12"-15" range, 1 red 39"

I have now caught 3 reds on gotchas from this bridge. Never thought they would hit a quick bait like that. All in all a good early morning trip with the kid.

Tight Lines.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I'd say that young fellow has a happy smile on his face! It's great to read the family posts. Tight lines to you all.


----------



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

Good report always great to see a kid enjoying fishing so much


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I know when I go by there, folks are always fishing it! Glad ya'll are successful!!! Kid's smiling faces are always worth it!!!


----------



## MTank411 (May 24, 2015)

I fish shalimar as much as I can, I believe the reds out their will hit anything put in front of their nose. Same goes for the specks when they are actually out their. Good report looks like you got a fishing partner for life now.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

I always love seeing reports from the Shali bridge, spent many many hours fishing there as a kid


----------

